# What color would you call this??



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

What could would you guys call the bird in the first picture? I have never had one in this color before so I am a little unsure. I do not know what color the parents were. The bird was given to me from another flier. The other pictures are some of my young birds. The white bird is the oldest, it hatched on January the 11th.

-Jeff Caster









What color is this bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my guess is an ash red spread.???....Im just guessing, just to see how I do....hopefully Becky will be along to tell us.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> my guess is an ash red spread.???....Im just guessing, just to see how I do....hopefully Becky will be along to tell us.


yea i think its a ash red spread


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's 'lavender', or spread ash-red. I'm thinking it may have indigo in it too....but I've never seen a indigo lavender before. I know it's possible though.
It'll also be a cock from those flecks on the tail.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's 'lavender', or spread ash-red. I'm thinking it may have indigo in it too....but I've never seen a indigo lavender before. I know it's possible though.
> It'll also be a cock from those flecks on the tail.


i think you may be right


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everybody, the best I could come up with was ash something. Yes it is a cock for sure I didnt even think about the specks on the tail Becky.Hope your young birds are coming along ok, I now have 7 banded. Jeff


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely babies, Jeff, those babies sure have pooped alot. I hope you gave those babies a clean nest bowl since that pic was taken. 

My eyes keep drifting towards all the poop rather then what should be the focus, the lovely babies.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyloft said:


> Thanks everybody, the best I could come up with was ash something. Yes it is a cock for sure I didnt even think about the specks on the tail Becky.Hope your young birds are coming along ok, I now have 7 banded. Jeff


Yup they're doing alright so far. Had some fly a couple days ago. I'm just a _little_ farther along than you  Tomorrow will make 29 babies banded.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yup they're doing alright so far. Had some fly a couple days ago. I'm just a _little_ farther along than you  Tomorrow will make 29 babies banded.


29.. Just a little ahead of me to. how many are ya'll raising.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> Lovely babies, Jeff, those babies sure have pooped alot. I hope you gave those babies a clean nest bowl since that pic was taken.
> 
> My eyes keep drifting towards all the poop rather then what should be the focus, the lovely babies.


well they are poop makers i swear thats why there on this world lol


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

100% certain - spread ash red (the ash-red equivalent of a black). It's also heterozygous for wild-type (blue). You can see the black flecks in the tail, etc. You'll sometimes hear racing guys call such birds "barless mealies", but it's not a barless bird most likely. It's either a check or a bar under that spread.

Mated to a blue or blue check, you'll liklely blacks & Blue check and blue bar and red checks, red bars, and ash-red spreads. Have fun.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Becky*



MaryOfExeter said:


> It's 'lavender', or spread ash-red. I'm thinking it may have indigo in it too....but I've never seen a indigo lavender before. I know it's possible though.
> It'll also be a cock from those flecks on the tail.


I doubt the indigo, which normally makes a very dark face and tail. Homozygous indigo (ash red mimics) can fool most of us however. The het indigo over ash could look this way except for the darker areas mentioned above.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, didn't think about the darker face. I've seen pictures of them like that before.


----------

